# Fattie with a different twist.....



## coma44 (Oct 12, 2010)

This is my first Q-view and my first fattie. Two weeks ago we went on a salmon fishing trip on the salmon river in pulaski ,ny. I brought the MES and smoked some of the fish we caught, but I also made this.

View before smoker....It is a whole hind quarter venison roast, bbq rub and a little bbq sauce , stuffed with sausage then rolled and wrapped in bacon then sprinkled with brown sugar. It was too big to do the lattis weave so tooth pics were in order. (besides I made it at 5am after drinking till 11pm) ;-)








After smoker..........Put it in at 185deg at 5:45 loaded the chip tray and went fishing till noon. This is what we came back to the cabin too! 







Sliced view......man oh man was this the best thing I have made yet in the MES! The venison was better then prime rib as as far as tender goes and flavor was kicking! The four of us ate the whole thing!


----------



## tom37 (Oct 12, 2010)

That looks great!!! 

And aside from getting up a few minutes early, you didnt have to work to terriable hard on it.

Nice Work.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Oct 12, 2010)

Love it!  I'll have to try it and clear out freezer space in the process before hunting this fall!  Thanks for the post and great idea!


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 12, 2010)

Congrats on your Q view, it looks really tasty. It's all good my friend.


----------



## meateater (Oct 12, 2010)

OK that looks awesome, I'd eat a plate or two of that.


----------



## wntrlnd (Oct 12, 2010)

that's a very cool Q view!

and a bee-u-tiful fattie!

nicely done!


----------



## coma44 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks guys.....It came out better than I could have guessed and there will be a ton of these to follow for sure!

Thinking about a filleted top round roast done the same way with maybe some mushrooms and caramelized onions inside.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 13, 2010)

Now thats looks like oneof the best hunks venison that I have seen in a really long time. When I first saw the title I thought that it was gonna be another first run fattie. But then this thing appeared. WOW thats thing looks awesme and all I could wish is that I was one of the four who got to eat that thing. Bummer for me Ha.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 great job and the points just have to come out for this one.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 13, 2010)

Very nice! Be sure to join in on the October Throwdown with one of your fatties!


----------



## coma44 (Oct 13, 2010)

Squirrel........That sounds fun!......I have a few Ideas already......Oh now I think this "fattie" thing could be habit forming.


----------

